# NRA Wins Victory as Congress Reverses Obama's Social Security Gun Grab



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Great to see.



> Today, we learned that Congress will review the Obama administration's unconstitutional ban under the Congressional Review Act (CRA). CRA allows Congress to dispose of any actions an outgoing administration initiates in its last six months. This final rule falls under that time frame, and the review process is expected to move forward in the House and receive a vote as early as next week.


https://www.nraila.org/articles/20170125/nra-wins-victory-as-congress-reverses-obamas-social-security-gun-grab


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news. That was sorta scary.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Great news. That was sorta scary.


And very much UnConstitutional.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

View attachment 36818


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I figured it was a no go from the start. More of Obummers legendary laws down the drain!


----------

